# why we join the  forum?



## zhibinx (Nov 14, 2002)

Hello!Everyone,I am a newcomer.Who can introduce the forum in detail?Thank you !! :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 14, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Welcome to the forum zhibinx.    Not really a lot to tell, just a place for people that own , or just interested in , camping and discussing rvs.  Kind of like sitting around a campfire or in your living room and swaping ideas and enjoying each others adventures. :approve:   You will find that most are willing to share their knowledge which helps us advoid some of the pitfalls in rving :approve: .  We all have opinions and some are right and some wrong   Share the different kinds of campers we have and problems with each. Even get a little carried away and get on other subjects like tomorrow we will be celebrating my Mother in Laws 103 birthday and will be taking her on her frist airplane flight!! I even get to rambling about racing every once in awhile. Just scan the forum and jump in and give your opinion on any topic you would like.  Be interesting to see some of China's views. :approve:  Guess that is the China across the big ocean, right? :question: .  Do you camp in China and what kind of rigs do you'll use?


----------



## rv wizard (Nov 15, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

To learn!


----------



## mim (Nov 15, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

My husband and I have just retired and purchased a class A motorhome
after MUCH looking. It's an older home but in excellent condition. We
are very fortunate there.  Just found this web site last night and stayed up till 3 this morning enjoying everyone's ideas and opinions.We are newbies, to say the least.  We live in Maine and plan to travel to Fla. in Dec. to spend a couple of months by our son. We are very nervouse to say the least and would greatly appreciate any information to can give us on routes (easiest driving this monster), tolls, etc.  Also, coach is presently winterized.  How should we handle this with water, bathroom etc. Please...any of you experienced travelers..we would greatly appreciate your expertise...Thank you....


----------



## Gary B (Nov 15, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Hi mim, welcome to rving and to the forum, can't help you with the route, we are from Minn. and go to AZ. Here is what we do when we leave in Dec or Jan, we take 5 / 6 gals. of water in gallon jugs (gatotade jugs work really good) and use them for washing, flushing the toilet, washing dishes & making coffee. We heat the water on the cook top, I don't worry about the holding tanks freezing as we are headed south to warm temps, &(our tanks are heated, but never try to drain till we are in AZ.). We watch the weather and when in south KS. or NM & the forecast is for above freezing temps, we put water in our fresh water tank and start the water heater. Hope this helps and have a great winter.    :approve:


----------



## mim (Nov 15, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Thanks for your information Gary.  We will do just what you suggest.  We are very excited but nervous at the same time.  Weather up here in Maine can change very quickly. We will watch the forecasts when we are ready to leave.  I've had more fun in getting our camper "ready to go"!  Thank you again for your info.  Happy trails to you too...Mim


----------



## rv wizard (Nov 16, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

mim, What part of Fl. are you coming to? Will you be able to park at your son's house with out infringing on deed restrictions? I am sure you will travel I95 most of the way. Just take your time and stop often to stretch and look things over (tires, toad (if towing), lights. Make sure steps are not down when you start to roll!


----------



## mim (Nov 16, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Hi rvwizard:  Thanks for replying to my message.  My son lives in Ormond Beach.  Has a HUGE piece of private land.  Has 3 horses! My husband and I want to miss I95 which goes through N.Y. city.  Want to miss as much of city cruising as possible. Have gone through them with just a vehicle and did NOT enjoy it!!! Hopefully the jitters will disappear once we hit the road....Will have to keep a close check on our end for weather.  Maine weather can change very quickly.
I have purchased 2 books on RVing.  Have almost had my nose in them constantly for two weeks just going over things.  Could use any advise from EXPERTS!!!!Thanks again...Mim


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Hi mim.
We just purchased our first A class MH and the biggest adjustmant I had to make was stopping distant.  Ran a couple red lights on first trip even though I was driving less than speed limit.    Could have really stood on the brakes and got stopped but, nothing was coming.  Stopping this amount of weight takes getting used to.  Handling has been no problem and driving is not tirsome at all but, try to stop every 120 miles to strech, check everything and gas up   Watch for overhead limbs when traveling secondary roads and entering campgrounds.  Swing wide when turning sharp coners. Keep the rear monitor on when traveling so you can keep tabs on the dinghy or anything behind.  Not a pro, but learning :laugh:


----------



## mim (Nov 17, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

Hi C Nash:  Thanks so much for your input.  It was very important information as we have not had a chance to put our rig on the road for a try out.  We have had snow (2) weekends in a row so our first outing will mostly likely when we take off for Fla. for our "trip".  We can use all info that others have experienced in their travels. We're expriencing the "jitters" BIG time!!!! If you can think of anything else that could help us newbies, please let us know.  Thanks again...Mim


----------



## planetbob (Nov 19, 2002)

why we join the  forum?

If your dealer has a 1-800 number, that might be one of your best tools to have along.  Sometimes there are little things that they might forget to mention, and rather than trying to solve what seems to be some major concern, call them and pick their brains.  For example, I NOW know that if our house twelve volt system drops below a certain voltage, the furnace won't work...there's a safey device (solenoid) that will shut off the gas.  (don't have one of those fancy inverters that starts your generator automatically...) Well, the one and only time that happened, was because I arrived at our destination, which was someone's driveway, and rather than plug in right away, such as one would do at a campsite, we were too busy yakking and catching up, and I ended up running down the system.  Went out later to go to bed, and it was REALLY rather cool in the MH!!  I thought I had a huge problem, and after my buddy and I scratched our heads and started taking things apart (dumb) I realised that whatever it was, the thing was under warranty, and I was calling the service dude.  Within I would say, five minutes, we had heat.  Took him maybe a couple minutes to diagnose the problem, only because it's tougher to do over the phone.
It will always be a learning experience, the trick is to try and make it a good learning experience.  
If it's a brand new rig, there's bound to be some screw that will come loose, or headlights that are out or alignment or whatever, so you will need a few of the other kind of tools, but I wouldn't get too carried away.
When it comes to driving, relax.  If you're on the truway, know where your exits will be and that sort of thing so you won't end up having to do any last minute lane changes, and be sure and leave enough room in front so that if some bozo decides to stop in front, you'll have lots of room.  Most motorhomes these days have exceptional brakes,  it's the breaking of dishes that can be the most nerve racking.
I've taken our motorhome over the Angus L. MacDonald bridge between Dartmouth and Halifax N.S....and I probably shouldn't have been there, since the toll entrance was so narrow I actually had to tip in one of the mirrors,  but once the mirrors clear, there's never a problem, and like docking a boat, slow is good.  
Only time I was a little unclear was at another bridge in Ottawa, where I really wasn't sure of the height, so I pulled off on a side street to observe the traffic for a couple of minutes, and when I saw a city bus go under, I knew we were ok.  Better than to make a $4000 mistake and rip off an air conditioner.
On the subject of backing up...try not to.  And really, there's not to many places where you'll have to, unless like me you sometimes have the urge to try "the less travelled path"  from time to time only to find that there was a perfectly good reason that it was less travelled, and you have to turn around.   Be patient and find a good spot to turn around and you'll be fine.
Anyway, keep in mind that people driving motorhomes are more likely to do damage to their rigs from overhanging branches and from backing into things than from coming in contact with other vehicles on the road.  Never be in a hurry to get anywhere, and you'll find you'll arrive there in a much better state of mind.
Hope you were not nailed by the ice storm.
Have fun.


----------

